

A rust podcast - alexnewman
http://rustyrad.io/

======
ryanobjc
I am quite optimistic about Rust. It combines an area that needs PL theory
badly - systems programming. But does so in a very practical way. Instead of
attempting to control side effects, it promotes immutable data as a default
(yay!) and uses type checking to enforce data lifetime and memory safety.

As anyone who has been studying high profile bugs knows, memory flaws are a
huge problem.

Mozilla is well on the way to having the most secure browser with Rust.

~~~
alexnewman
Seems about right. I feel like it's where people want c++ to go anyway. Let's
just do it today.

------
alexnewman
Sorry it took so long
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398015)

------
alexnewman
First episode so please cut me some slack.

